# Impossibly high recommended fish oil dosage?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

When Soro was at the Vet School for his consultation the other day, I distinctly remember a (research vet?) telling me the recommended Omega dosage for dogs is WAY higher than what most people are feeding. 

I feed Soro two capsules a day right now, Kirkland brand, 1000 mg fish oil and 300mg Omega 3 concentration per capsule. They recommended that I increase to 8 capsules a day, which would be 8000 mg of fish oil a day. They also tried to sell me some super-concentrated omega product for dogs, which I declined. Now, I might be remembering this wrong, but some memory in my brain is telling me the recommended dosage is 500mg/kg. Which is crazy, I know. I *may very well be wrong* about what the vet-person said, but whatever the value was I actually said "WHAT?!" when I heard it. I'm right about the 8000mg because it's written on Soro's report.

Part of me wants to believe them because this is a vet school and supposedly everyone here is qualified.... Yet part of me is thinking this is a bit much. Not to mention the fact that Soro's been getting 2 capsules/day for over 3 years now. And his joints are in prime condition.

For those who use fish oil/omega supplements, what dose do you give? So far I've increased Soro's intake to 3 a day. I might slowly increase it further (a lot of oil in his diet, so I'm taking it slow and watching his bowels), but I might also hit the literature and ask a bunch of other vets first.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

From what I've heard, a maintenance dose (to bring Omega 3:Omega 6 ratios back in line) is 100mg DHA+EPA per 10lb of dog. A 100 pound dog would get 1000mg DHA+EPA total, daily. A therapeutic dose would three times that amount.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Sibe said:


> From what I've heard, a maintenance dose (to bring Omega 3:Omega 6 ratios back in line) is 100mg DHA+EPA per 10lb of dog. A 100 pound dog would get 1000mg DHA+EPA total, daily. A therapeutic dose would three times that amount.


So my 70lb dog would require 700 mg of EPA+DPH. If there are 300mg of EPA+DPH in a 1000mg capsule, I'd need to feed two-three capsules a day. And 7 as a therapeutic dose (which, if I understand correctly, would be for allergies or joint problems?). That's still less than the 8/day baseline recommended by this vet. And I'm not sure if she understood my capsules to contain 1000 mg of EPA+DPH (which is what I think she assumed), as opposed to 1000mg of fish oil with 300 EPA+DPH. I didn't know that detail at the time so I think she assumed the former, which would imply she wants me to give Soro 8000mg EPA+DPH a day?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feed two 1000mg capsules also with the 300 EPA and DPH....... with the addition of one 400 mg capsule of vitamin E ......dl-Alpha and natural d-Alpha every other day to a 55-60 pound pup. The dog uses up vitamin E from it's system to utilize the fish oil in the first place. Therefore the dog could become vitamin E deficient without replacing the vitamin E. I was told this was important by a vet. Did they mention the vitamin E supplement? Just wondering. From what I was told if the vitamin E is not replaced other medical issues such as bone problems could result and not necessarily show up in the dog until years down the road after the damage has already been done.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I also supplement Vitamin E for the reasons you listed. Interestingly, when I brought up Vit.E they seemed not to know about it and fish oil. "But it's good for his coat etc. so you can continue giving it to him," they said. 

I wish I understood the process of becoming a vet better. I know there are debates over many issues, but I feel like (especially when it comes to nutrition) each vet I've talked to was in his or her own sphere.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I give my 20 lb (she should be 17 lbs though) dog 1000-1200 mg of omega 3 a day. Plus a 400 iu capsule of vitamin e every other day. I can't remember how I came up with the dose of omega 3....you don't want to overdose because too much prevents blood from clotting. My.dog has been fine.with this dose.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Electra is 27lbs and I give her 8 fish oil caps/day, 4 in each meal. she has a LOT of allergies and skin issues, any less and it makes no difference, but 8/day helps her a lot.


----------

